# Installing Iolo Anti-Virus



## sabamo (Jul 11, 2008)

I have Iolo System Mechanics (latest version) on two of my computers. On both I can't install the Iolo Anti-Virus component.
On the first computer I get a message that "a component DVPAPI is missing" and is needed for the Anti-Virus to run.
On the second computer I get a message that McAfee Anti-Virus is running. In fact, the McAfee product was uninstalled a long time ago and there is no trace of it in the "Add-Remove Program" window of the Control Panel.
On both computers I have Windows XP (updated automatically).
Any help would be greatly apprciated.


----------



## Latrick (Jul 22, 2008)

I had this exact issue. (It appears) I had to start the dvpapi service then I was able to run iolo antivirus.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

run this program
it should cleanly wipe mcafee from your comp
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/McAfee-Consumer-Product-Removal-Tool.shtml


----------

